# Colour Profiles Required for RJ900X Running on Wasatch SoftRip 7.1, Mutoh Exclusive Edition.



## Orez (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello All,
I am new to dye sublimation and have just purchased a Mutoh RJ900X for t-shirt dye sublimation and hoping to also use it for mugs and other hard surfaces that can be dye-sublimated. For the RIP software, I bought Wasatch SoftRIP 7.1, Mutoh Exclusive Edition. Unfortunately, the software does not have imaging configurations/colour profiles for RJ900X. My Printer supplier in the UK does not have them either. I have called Wasatch in the US and they were quite very nice but do not currently have the imaging configurations/colour profiles for RJ900X. So I am stuck with the Printer and the Software - unable to make any progress. Not being tech savvy, i do not have ability to make the profiles myself. The inks/paper I have bought are the mutoh dye sub inks and the Swiss transjet paper.
Please is there anyone currently using RJ900X and Wasatch SoftRIP who could provide me with the required imaging configurations/colour profiles that they are currently using.
Your kind assistance would be most appreciated.
My email is [email protected]
Thank you.
Orez.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Orez said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to dye sublimation and have just purchased a Mutoh RJ900X for t-shirt dye sublimation and hoping to also use it for mugs and other hard surfaces that can be dye-sublimated. For the RIP software, I bought Wasatch SoftRIP 7.1, Mutoh Exclusive Edition. Unfortunately, the software does not have imaging configurations/colour profiles for RJ900X. My Printer supplier in the UK does not have them either. I have called Wasatch in the US and they were quite very nice but do not currently have the imaging configurations/colour profiles for RJ900X. So I am stuck with the Printer and the Software - unable to make any progress. Not being tech savvy, i do not have ability to make the profiles myself. The inks/paper I have bought are the mutoh dye sub inks and the Swiss transjet paper.
> Please is there anyone currently using RJ900X and Wasatch SoftRIP who could provide me with the required imaging configurations/colour profiles that they are currently using.
> Your kind assistance would be most appreciated.
> ...


 Ask for Daniel, he is a forum member here if he doesn't see this and chime in.

Dye Sublimation Printers, Ink, Paper

There are a few users here with that setup that might chime in here as well.


----------



## Orez (Mar 15, 2014)

Many thanks Mike. Will contact Daniel and see how it goes. sincere regards.


----------



## Orez (Mar 15, 2014)

I spoke with Daniel. He was really very nice. Promised to send me the profiles that he has. So I am waiting to get them. Will let you all know the result of my tests when i get the profiles. I would also appreciate if there is anybody who has color profiles specifically for transjet dye sub paper or similar to kindly send to me.
A million thanks in advance.


----------



## Orez (Mar 15, 2014)

This is to say a very big thank you to Daniel, and Mgparrish who gave me the link to Daniel. Just like Daniel promised, he sent me the colour profiles for the RJ900X driven by Wasatch SoftRip 7.1 Edition. Unfortunately I have not been successful with the installation. I do not know what I am doing wrong. Please could anybody send me guidelines on how to successfully install the colour profiles in Wasatch. Thank you all in advance. Orez


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Orez said:


> This is to say a very big thank you to Daniel, and Mgparrish who gave me the link to Daniel. Just like Daniel promised, he sent me the colour profiles for the RJ900X driven by Wasatch SoftRip 7.1 Edition. Unfortunately I have not been successful with the installation. I do not know what I am doing wrong. Please could anybody send me guidelines on how to successfully install the colour profiles in Wasatch. Thank you all in advance. Orez


Send me an email to [email protected] and I'll get you taken care of.


----------



## taigraphx (Nov 26, 2006)

If the profiles don't work you may need to individually dial down your ink levels. We've never really had good results on that printer for hard material sublimation. Jtek inks, Textprint paper and wasatch. You can dial down the ink in wasatch. If you need a profile you can email me or msg me and I can just send you the ink level settings and you can program your own profile. It's pretty easy to do.


----------

